# Raise awareness of this so it will be in the news!



## Dan33d (Oct 13, 2012)

We need to contact people that research this I'll ness or at least have someone go in BBC or itv news the raise awareness and talk about it because I'm sure there are many more people like us out there who need the help


----------

